# from last winterrrr



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

guess which picture is pre-dp!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

the one thats not your avatar?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

The first one? LOL I really have no idea.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm trying to figure it out by your facial expressions ...

1. I'd have to go with picture #1. It has more funk to it lol idk.
2. I love your hair.
3. YOU'RE SO PRETTY


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i agree with insaticiable. Your very pretty. Is number one before? I love the tie dye shirt your wearing in number two.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you insaticiable and match stick! Actually I checked the dates they were taken and they're both during dp lol.








Funny thing is, in my memory, I don't remember _being_ dp'd.

I'm always wearing tie dye!


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! You're very pretty!


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

You're insanely cute







and in the second pic i think you look like a teddy bear


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

duuuuude, are you cuuuuute, sooooo beautiful, oooomg


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

wine&morewine said:


> guess which picture is pre-dp!


Didnt you used to be screename (Bear) on this site at one time?


----------

